# Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 - Looking for some help compiling kernel from source.



## RhythmOfRiora (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi everyone,

First off, I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to talk about Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 rooting & dev - if there is a discussion forum for this, could you point me to it?

If this is the right place, I have a few questions I hope you can answer. 

There doesn't seem to be many resources online at all for building Samsung Tablet kernel source code etc, and I'm very new to it. I want to put my own custom image onto my Galaxy Tab, but I'm not quite sure where to start. So for example, when I attempt to download the kernel source from http://opensource.samsung.com/ by entering the model number SM-T10 as a search term, a few possible downloads come up. Can I download any of these and they will work on my tablet?

Another question I have is this: How on earth do you know which version of the toolchain to download, then? I know it's dependent on the kernel version. But how do you work this out? On the Android website, in the Building Kernels section, it lists codenames for devices and the kernel to go with them; but what codename does a Galaxy Tab have, how do I find this out, and from there, how do I know which toolchain to use?

I also have a few more questions, but those are my most urgent. I'm rather confused to be honest; I'm new to this, but I'm very eager and willing to learn, it's just the lack of information is throwing me off.

Thanks a lot in advance 

Rhythm~


----------

